# Grafschaft Bentheim



## rigger (18. Juni 2003)

Tach! 

Hab ma beschlossen für uns Biker aus der Grafschaft einen kleinen Threat zu eröffnen!  Zum Bilder Posten von eurer letzten Tour usw. ... ! 
Vielleicht melden sich dann ja auch noch ein paar mehr Biker!


----------



## Rabbit (18. Juni 2003)

Auch Tach 

Bilder gehören aber in's Fotoalbum (siehe Link oben links unter dem IBC-Logo)! 
BTW: Wo ungefähr liegt den eure Grafschaft, Sir  

Grüße aus der Hansestadt,
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (18. Juni 2003)

Hi Rabbit!  
Der Kreis Grafschaft Bentheim liegt in der Südwestlichsten Ecke Niedersachsens, also direkt an der Holl. Grenze!!  *harhar*

Und es hat nix mit Sir zu tun!!   

Einpaar fotos können hier doch auch rein, die kommen dann auch ins fotoalbum!  

Greetz nils


----------



## Rabbit (19. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rigger _
> *Hi Rabbit!
> Einpaar fotos können hier doch auch rein, die kommen dann auch ins fotoalbum!  *


Moin rigger!

Danke für die kleine Exkursion in Erdkunde 

Kleiner Tip zu den Fotos: Erst alle Fotos in das Fotoalbum stellen und dann ggf. hier im Forum die "Highlights" über den IMG-Tag "verlinken". Bei Bedarf leiste ich gerne weitere Hilfe durch eine Exkursion in die "Geheimnisse" der Forensoftware  

Gruß 
Harry


----------



## Booga (19. Juni 2003)

Ok, da FunRun sich nach meinem bike erkundigt hat, poste ich mal einfach ein Bild davon. Keine Angst Rabbit, ich habs vorher in die Galerie gestellt.







Das ist nun mein Bike, Giant AC Team, HS 33, Psylo XC, RooX und F.U.N.N. Parts, Deore LX, Fat Albert.......,bald mit Sram 9.0 und neuen Laufrädern!


----------



## Booga (19. Juni 2003)

Ach rigger, für Samstag kann ich nen Digitalfotoapparat mitnehmen, der sogar ordentlich was hergibt, dann kann man mal ein paar Fotos machen und die hier reinstellen!


----------



## Krischan (19. Juni 2003)

Hi!
In Bad Bentheim bin ich mal nach ner ausgiebigen Tour gestrandet, nachdem sie mich ijn Nordhorn in der Jugendherberge nicht haben wollten (kein Platz mehr).
Also die Gegend ist ja nicht schlecht, aber sag mal gibt es noch diesen unsäglichen Campingplatz mit dieser seltsamen kneipe "Bei Moni" o.s.ä.?

Das war eins meiner zentralen prägenden Erlebnisse, ins Detail geh ich da erst mal nicht. 

ansonsten ist Bentheim etwas zu weit weg für mich, als dass ich mich da für Touren verabreden könnte.


----------



## Booga (20. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Krischan _
> *.........Also die Gegend ist ja nicht schlecht, aber sag mal gibt es noch diesen unsäglichen Campingplatz mit dieser seltsamen kneipe "Bei Moni" o.s.ä.?
> 
> Das war eins meiner zentralen prägenden Erlebnisse, ins Detail geh ich da erst mal nicht.
> ...



Also hier gibt es ne Menge unsäglicher Campingplätze, doch diese Kneipe kenn ich nicht, bin ja auch nicht oft in Bentheim (aber bald). Für uns ist es ja nicht weit weg, wir sind ja hier die Locals, rigger, FunRun und ich, wohnen alle in der gleichen Ecke ungefähr. Aber ob die Gegend hier nicht schlecht ist, darüber lässt sich streiten, für CCler sicherlich eine hübsche Gegend, doch für mich ist das ganze eher uninteressant, doch was will man machen, drei Jahre muss ich hier noch verbringen, dann kann ich in die Bergigeren Gebiete wieder ziehen, wo ich auch eigentlich herkomme. Wir versuchen auch nichts weiter als mal so ne kleine Gruppe zusammen zu stellen, damit man nicht immer alleine unterwegs ist, für Samstag sind wir ja schon 6 oder 7.


----------



## Booga (20. Juni 2003)

Ich glaub zwar nicht das sich noch welche finden, aber ein Versuch ist es wehrt:
Letzte Anmeldung für die Tour Morgen! Am besten rigger, FunRun oder mir ne Nachricht schreiben. Treffen ist in Nordhorn in der Lingener Straße bei der Jet Tankstelle, gegenüber von Burger King um 15 Uhr! Gefahren wird im Bad Bentheimer Steinbruch bei der Freilichtbühne, lockere Geschwindigkeit, nach Angaben von FunRun netter Trail (hoffentlich nicht zu einfach ). Derzeitige Biker Anzahl: 8!

Das wird   !


----------



## SiX! (21. April 2008)

Hmm...nach 5 Jahren mal wieder vorgekrammt.

Kommt hier noch wer aus der Grafschaft?
Ich komm aus Uelsen


----------



## Toolpusher69 (27. April 2008)

Hi Six , 

schön das es doch noch MTB`ker in der Grafschaft gibt ! Ich habe vor ein paar Wochen ebenfalls einen Aufruf gestartet " Nordhorn und drumrum " jedoch keine Reaktion darauf erhalten . Tja nun habe ich mein Cube , vor 2 Wochen , in Ebay versteigert . Echt ärgerlich das sich nun jemand ( Du ) aus der Grafschaft meldet . Ich werde mir auf alle Fälle ein neues Bike zulegen weiß jedoch noch nicht wann es was wird . Mir schwebt nämlich ein Canyon ES oder Cube Stereo vor . Die Lieferzeiten sind nämlich erschreckend lang ! Habe dann auch vor , ab und zu ,  zum biken in den Teuto zu fahren . Vielleicht könnte man sich dann ja mal gemeinsam zu einer Tour treffen . Übrigens , ich heiße Andre , komme aus Nordhorn und bin 38 Jahre alt . Kannst Dich ja mal melden . Bis denne .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (6. April 2009)

Moin Leute,

ist noch einer in der Grafschaft zu der regelmäßig mal sein Bike artgerecht bewegen möchte?

Gruß Nils


----------



## Toolpusher69 (7. April 2009)

Moin Rigger,

der Countdown läuft. Habe von den Red Buller`n "Bescheid" bekommen  das mein neues Rad in Arbeit ist. Das heißt, ich werde es in dieser oder nächste Woche bekommen. Wäre schön wenn wir uns dann mal in Bentheim treffen könnten ( Freilichtbühne-alter Steinbruch soll super sein habe ich gehört ). Ich habe im Internet auch noch Bilder gefunden von der "Bentheimer Waldtocht", die fuhren einen Trail am Bentheimer Berg, in der "Franzosen Schlucht", ist das bei der Bühne? Übrigends, die Bilder waren auf "Helmuts-Seite". Also, ich werde Dir mailen wenn mein neues Rad  angekommen ist und hoffe wir können dann mal eine Runde drehen. Bist Du schon einmal am Lönsberg in Getelo/Hesingen gewesen ? Oder in Wilsum/Uelsen ? Dort kann man auch super biken. Also bis denne.
Toolpusher69


----------



## rigger (7. April 2009)

Ja das ist bei der Freilichtbühne, auf der anderen seite der franzosenschlucht ist dann der alte Sandsteinsteinbruch.

In wilsum oder am Lönsberg war ich noch nicht.
Meld dich einfach wenn dein neues Radl da ist!

Gruß Nils


----------



## Vögelchen (8. April 2009)

Juhu! Es gibt sie und sie leben noch, die Grafschafter Biker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich komme aus Nordhorn und fahre seid ca. 2 Jahren MTB und hätte wirklich Lust 'ne Runde gemeinsam zu drehen. Mein Problem ist nur, dass ich kein probates Gerät zum Transportieren meines Rades habe!


----------



## rigger (8. April 2009)

Moin,

Ich wollte am freitag ne runde in BB drehen, so ab 14 uhr anner freilichtbühne.
Von Nordhorn fährt doch auch der fietsenbus, das müsste doch gehen...

gruß Nils


----------



## Vögelchen (9. April 2009)

Der Fietsenbus ist eine sehr gute Idee! Da könnte ich bis zur Kurklinik fahren und wäre dann bis zur Freilichtbühne warm. Auch wenn einige ziemlich dumm aus der Wäsche schauen, wenn da jemand mit Radlerhose und Trikot im Bus rumfährt 

Normalerweise habe ich diese Woche Hotline für die Spielbanken (Westspiel) und muss innerhalb von 15 Minuten eingreifen können. Jedoch haben sie am Karfreitag Spielfrei und ich habe eine > 100 km Tour mit dem Renner Richtung Almelo auf dem Programm, da ich im August die 100 km bei den Cyclassics in HH mitfahre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Aber wie wär's denn mit Sa., 18.05.? Nur etwas früher, da ich am Abend noch zu einem 40. Geb. muß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolpusher69 (16. April 2009)

Tach Nils,
so, es ist nun soweit. Mein neues Rad ist angekommen . Schon drei große Proberunden gedreht und das Rad für super befunden .  
Wollte dann mal anfragen wie es so aussieht mit ner kleinen Tour in/um BB. Wie wäre es am Samstag um ca. 15:00 Uhr an der Freilichtbühne, wenn das Wetter mitspielt ( bitte nicht zu viel erwarten von meiner Kondi, bin noch ziemlich schlapp  ? Ich würde Vögelchen ja gerne mitnehmen, habe aber bis jetzt nur einen Fahrradträger . Werde mir aber bald noch einen Zweiten zulegen. Melde Dich wenn`s am Samstag klappt.
Gruß Andre


----------



## Vögelchen (16. April 2009)

Hi Toolpusher!

Erstmal zu Deinem neuen Bike: 

Wenn's so fährt wie es aussieht, brauchst Du keine Kondi! Dann fährt es von - fast - ganz alleine 

Ich hätte auch Lust am Samstag zu fahren. Ich muss mir nur noch 'mal den Fahrplan vom Fietsenbus ansehen und werde dann spontan entscheiden!


----------



## Toolpusher69 (16. April 2009)

Moin Vögelchen,
erst einmal Danke ( es fährt sich wie es aussieht, wollte noch nen E-Motor mitbestellen, konnten sie aber im Moment nicht liefern . Der Verkäufer meinte, ich solle dann mal solange selber treten  )
Spaß bei Seite, wäre toll wenn es am Samstag klappen würde. Wie schon gesagt, ich würde Dich gerne mitnehmen muß aber erst noch einen Träger bei 3-2-1-meins ersteigern ( ne,ne,ne nicht wegen Dir, ist für meine Frau ).
Melde Dich dann wenn`s terminlich hinhaut .
Gruß Andre


----------



## rigger (16. April 2009)

hi,

habe samstag leider keine Zeit und meine Teile fürs Rad sind noch nicht da.... 

Melde mich aber wenn mein rad wieder fertig ist, kann im moment nur aufm großen oder kleinen KB fahren.

Gruß Nils


----------



## rigger (20. April 2009)

Hi, so teile sind in der Post und kommen hoffentlich die Tage an. Fahren kann ich aber trotzdem erst wieder nächste Woche, da ich im moment bei mir inner Firma Stark eingebunden bin. 

wie schauts denn bei euch mit dem 1. Mai aus, da hätte ich wohl bock auf ne tour, bentheim oder teuto ist mir egal!!

gruß Nils


----------



## Toolpusher69 (21. April 2009)

Hi Nils,
am 1.Mai wird bei mir leider nichts draus , muß arbeiten und dann Familyday. Am besten Du meldest Dich wenn Dein Bike wieder i.O. ist, sodaß wir dann einen Termin zum biken in BB abmachen. Ich habe Vögelchen schon geschrieben das ich dann mit Ihm zusammen den Fietsenbus benutze  und wir uns dann gemeinsam in Deine Richtung begeben werden . Bis denn. Gruß Andre


----------



## Vögelchen (21. April 2009)

Am 1.Mai ist bei mir auch Family-Day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ich würde übelst Ärger mit meiner Liebsten bekommen, wenn ich auch dann fahren würde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

@Andre: Ich habe meiner Frau versprochen am Samstag mit ihr zu IKEA zu fahren. Wir haben in der Woche vor Ostern unser EG renoviert und nun benötigen wir neue Lampen und ein Regal. Wie die Frauen nun so sind, habe ich natürlich keine Ahnung wann wir wieder in NOH sind. Tja, was soll ich sagen, hilft nicht . 

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Toolpusher69 (21. April 2009)

Tach Dieter,

tja, daß wird dann ja ein "super Samstag" bei IKEA. Mache Deiner Frau ein paar Zugeständnisse dann klappts bestimmt auch bald mit einem neuen Fully , man kennt ja die Mädel`s .
"Denk dran, am Samstag ist auch noch Holschenmarkt"( diesen dezenten Hinweis habe ich von meiner Frau bekommen  ). 
Also dann werden wir unsere Trainingsrunde wohl oder übel verschieben müssen . Einen Vorschlag hätte ich noch, wie wäre es am Donnerstag so gegen 18:00 Uhr. Wir müssen ja nicht wieder die große Runde drehen . Melde Dich kurz falls es klappen sollte, ansonsten würde ich sagen bis nächste Woche. 
Gruß Andre


----------



## rigger (3. Mai 2009)

So mein Bike ist wieder fertig, neue Kettenblätter, Kette, Kassette und Gabel verbaut. OK neu ist die Gabel nicht mehr spricht aber um längen besser an als meine alte Black elite, ich glabe das die Dichtungen kaputt waren, wollte nicht mehr wirklich federn dat ding. Aber kann die Black super viel besser aufs Gewicht abstimmen als die Alte stahlfedergabel.

Wann sollen wir uns denn mal treffen in BB? 

Ich werde heute nachmittag noch mal in BB fahren und die Säge einpacken und bei der freilichtbühne ein wenig aufräumen.

Gruß Nils


----------



## Toolpusher69 (4. Mai 2009)

Hi Nils,

da wir diese Woche eine neue Küche bekommen wird`s wohl nichts mit biken . Hämmern, schrauben, bohren, dübeln usw. ist angesagt  und
sonst nichts. Mal schauen ob es vielleicht nächste Woche endlich klappt . Melde mich auf alle Fälle. Wie sieht es denn bei Dir nächste Woche aus?
@Dieter, wie steht`s mit Dir nächste Woche? Zeit? Melde Dich doch mal.

Bis denne.
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (4. Mai 2009)

So war heute abend nochmal unterwegs und hab auf  23 Km 330 HM geschafft, hat mich echt gewundert das da so viel zusammen kommt!  normalerweis fahr ich ja immer so 40 km im Bentheim und Gildehaus.

Nächste woche müsste das eigentlich gehen, meld dich eihfach mal.


----------



## Vögelchen (5. Mai 2009)

Nächste Woche liegt bei mir nichts an. Nur am Dienstag habe ich keine Zeit! 

Ich mache gegen 17.00h Feierabend. Vllt. kann ich mir ausnahmsweise das Auto von meinem Vater ausleihen. Er hat eine Anhängerkupplung und einen Fahrradträger! 

Wenn wir am Samstag fahren, kann ich zusammen mit Andre den Fietsenbus nehmen! 

LG Dieter


----------



## rigger (5. Mai 2009)

in der Woch kann ich frühestens so gg. 1830 biken gehen, da wir unseren Laden um 18 Uhr schließen, wird sonst zu knapp. am WE ist es egal solange es nachmittags ist.


----------



## mütze6L (12. Juni 2009)

Moin,
ich ziehe voraussichtlich im August wieder in meine alte Heimat, Gronau.
Wir sind zu dritt und suchen gerne Touren Richtung Schüttorf und Nordhorn. Bentheim kennen wir uns mittlerweile gut aus. Wir hätten Touren in und um Losser, Oldenzaal, Enschede im Angebot.
Gruß

StS


----------

